# Best wheel alignment for a stock 2014 GT-R



## Linus (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm thinking of driving on 4-5 track days per year with my new GT-R. I have just ordered a set of Toyo R888R and wanted to know what settings you guys would suggest for me. Almost every track here in Sweden are flat and not like the Nürburgring Nordschleife.

I will of coarse to a lot of driving on the roads as well.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Go with the track pack & nismo geometry settings, the Hunter alignment machine has these in its database.


----------



## Linus (Jan 13, 2013)

Alright I will see if my NHPC will allow me to do that hehe..


----------



## Linus (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm thinking - 2'00 front and -1'55 rear:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Just get out and do some trackdays with OEM settings.

It's more important to get some tuition on the track rather than farting about with settings and possible expensive suspension upgrades - all available from traders on this Forum.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Tin said:


> Go with the track pack & nismo geometry settings, the Hunter alignment machine has these in its database.


So, are both the track pack and the Nismo run with the exact suspension as a "normal" GT-R?

If not, setting the geometry to the same will be pointless.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Trev said:


> So, are both the track pack and the Nismo run with the exact suspension as a "normal" GT-R?
> 
> If not, setting the geometry to the same will be pointless.


Trackpack has the same dampers, and slightly stiffer springs, as its 15kg overall lighter overall than a normal gtr. Nismo has more custom bilstein dampers etc.
However using these as a basis to dial in the toe/camber etc for a GTR that is going on track as the OP mentioned is a good start. 

Mine has been setup in a similar fashion by Centergravity. (I have the Litchfield suspension & eibach arbs).


----------

